# Poorly eye



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Dudley has had a sore eye for a few weeks now, it was looking a little red when he went in to be neutered so I asked if the vets could take a look (its not the actual eye just the around it). They did but couldn't find anything, last week it looked worse so we went back, had injection and eye drops, over the weekend the top lid looked very red and swollen, the rest looked a little better. went to vets again today, swelling had gone down but generally red and weeping again. So poor Dudley is booked in again tomorrow to be sedated so they can try to have a good poke around, he may need anaesthetic again. He was always getting a face full of grass seed a few weeks ago so I do wonder if one of those got in and they missed it when they looked before. He still pulls me into the vets each time bless him.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awww, wonderful that he isn't scared of the vet...makes things easier! poor boy tho! think it could be an allergy??


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I hope everything turns out OK. Poor Dudley


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh I was hoping that it was just sore today cos Mables was sore last week . Came on from no where, red around the eye the eye ball and slight discharge, as it was a Saturday toyed with going to the vets rather than leaving it but wanted really just to clean it and see how it went. Anyway phoned the vets and they agreed to just clean it with cooled boiled water,it was improved by Sunday and better on Monday, so glad we didn't go, saved some money.

I hope they get it sorted. It might be worth just regularly bathing it,,a woman told my husband whilst he was just looking for eye products at PAH that her vet had told her to get Optrex for her dog one containing...benzalkonium chloride, they don't all contain it could be worth a try x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Poor Dudley, I hope they find the problem without needing a GA. I am sure he will be a very good boy and sit nice and still??


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor Dudley - here's hoping that they manage to find the cause of his sore eye tomorrow and that it is sorted out, so that he is more comfortable.
We used to live in Kenya and my dad doctored the dogs as vets were a bit of a rarity, anyway he used to bath sore eyes with cold black tea. As I'm typing this I'm wondering why... sadly he has been dead for 16 years and my memories of cold tea eye baths must be 30 years old!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks all, they don't think an allergy as its only one eye, tried optrex and been bathing with black tea! vet recommended the tea alongside the drops, its the tannin in it, think it helps the inflammation, and Karen unfortunately he wouldn't be still yesterday which is why he needs the GA - I was hoping just sedation but when I took him this morning they said it's no less risk and if he needs more doing to him at least they will be able to get on with it. I felt more upset driving home than I did when he went in to be neutered, poor boy 2nd GA in under 3 weeks, its the signing the form that makes you feel so upset. cried all the way home, big wuss.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh Dawn, sending big hugs, keep bust til they call you back you'll feel so much better when he's home. Hope they get to the bottom of it once and for all xxxx


----------



## Debbie & Crunchie (Oct 16, 2012)

lots of love to Dudley poor little fella keep us updated


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah poor you and Dudley have had a rough time lately 

Let us know how he gets on xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh Dawn :hug: I know you must be worrying so much. Any news yet? Thinking of you and Dudley xxx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor boy - hope that you have got him home and his eye is better - do let us know, worrying for both you and Dudley
x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Sorry i've made you wait - he is fine (phew, silly old me), they still didn't really find anything, they had a really good look and said they couldn't see anything embedded anywhere, no physical problems with lids, lashes etc, no sign of any mites (took skin scrapings), so have concluded it must be some kind of skin condition, (she did say a name but didn't write it down and i can't remember it). It is infected, so he has antibiotics and some steroids, and I have to take him back next week (or sooner if it gets worse). Going to have to claim on insurance as costs adding up, but will wait until after next week. Hope this isn't something that will keep re-occurring. Thanks for you lovely posts.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Super news, hug that boy xxx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

already had lots of hugs Karen, but I think i'm going to have to go give some more.x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah glad Dudleys ok... He must be on first name terms with the receptionists at the vets 

xxx


----------

